# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Arkitekti i famshem shqiptar Andrija Aleshi

## drifilon

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrija_Ale%C5%A1i


ARHITEKTI SHQIPTAR I CILI NDERTOI MONUMENTET ME TE FAMSHME QE KA KROACIA SOT.











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrija_Ale%C5%A1i

----------

